
CNN investigation: 103 Uber drivers accused of sexual assault or abuse - Manu1987
http://money.cnn.com/2018/04/30/technology/uber-driver-sexual-assault/index.html
======
airstrike
Let’s not forget Uber drivers are still human (for the time being) so this
should come as no surprise...

